# FS/FT: T5HO Lighting Fixtures



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY 

Selling two T5HO lighting fixtures. Details below.

Fixture 1:
-Sunleaves Pioneer IV 
-4 bulbs, 96 watts total
-Emits 7,200 lumens
-Comes with 4 bulbs and a few spares 
-In perfect working condition 
-Dimensions: 23 3 /16” x 15” with a depth of 2 1/4"
-5 year warranty (I've had the fixture for 1.5ish years)
-Built-in 120-volt outlet to link multiple systems together
-Link to product 

_Price: $80_

Fixture 2:
-Fishneedit 36" 2 bulb fixture - Only 1 of the bulbs works. Not sure what's wrong with the other, but it's broken. 
-Dimensions: 36"L x 5"W x 2.5" high
-Aluminum body
-Lightweight, heavy duty and rust proof 
-One 6700K bulb included (39w)
-Link to product

_Prince: $25_

Local pickup only. 

Feel free to PM with any questions. I am willing to trade for plants such as orchids and rare vining plants. Thanks!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If someone is willing to pick up this weekend I can do Fixture 1 for $70 and Fixture 2 for $20.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Fixture 1 now $60, fixture 2 still $20.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Fixture 1 is being shipped. Fixture 2 is still for sale, and is now only $15.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Mitch,

Switching to LEDs?

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

radiata said:


> Mitch,
> 
> Switching to LEDs?
> 
> ...


No, I just tore down most of my tanks and had nothing to do with these fixtures. I'm sticking with the old trusty T5's until LED's get cheaper.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Someone can have Fixture #2 for free if they give me a nice plant cutting or something. It's just taking up space in my room...


----------

